# Specialized vs. Cervelo ?



## tanner3155

Hi guys. Just looking for some input for Specialized Tarmac vs. Roubaix vs. Cervelo R3 or RS.

Which do you prefer and why? Thanks very much.

Mike


----------



## natedg200202

Which one us cheaper? I'd go with that one.


----------



## tanner3155

Specialized is cheaper. Usually when one carbon frame is cheaper than another it's because it uses slightly inferior carbon, or lay up.


----------



## curtism

I test rode both and preferred the snappier handling of the RS. Got the RS. Love it.


----------



## tanner3155

I was wondering about the real difference between the RS and R3. I've heard the R3 is pretty comfortable. I'm sure the RS is even more comfortable. Is the R3 more comfortable than the Tarmac?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

I have a '06 Tarmac Pro and a '09 Cervelo RS. Both bikes are very responsive and seem to climb equally well. The Tarmac has a little shorter wheelbase but I don't really notice a real difference in handling between the bikes. I am not a racer but enjoy fast club rides, perhaps in a crit the Tarmac would have an edge. The RS really shines on longer rides (40 miles or more), where I feel less fatigued and ready to put in many more miles.


----------



## tanner3155

Was going to test ride a tarmac and R3 tomorrow. Maybe I should check out the RS instead of the R3? If they have one.


----------



## tanner3155

Rode 4 bikes.
Tarmac Expert
R3
Roubaix expert
Rs

Conclulsion: After riding the four bikes, I'm down to 2. The Tarmac Expert and the RS.
The R3 was very snappy but too harsh and squirrely. The Roubaix was very comfortable, but a little too sluggish. The RS and the Tarmac both felt comfortable and snappy.
The RS actually felt like it took off better than the Tarmac, but not by much, but the Tarmac had a slightly better (taller) body geometry going on. So, it's gonna be a close one. Tarmac on sale for $3000. RS on sale for $3500


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

tanner3155 said:


> Rode 4 bikes.
> Tarmac Expert
> R3
> Roubaix expert
> Rs
> 
> Conclulsion: After riding the four bikes, I'm down to 2. The Tarmac Expert and the RS.
> The R3 was very snappy but too harsh and squirrely. The Roubaix was very comfortable, but a little too sluggish. The RS and the Tarmac both felt comfortable and snappy.
> The RS actually felt like it took off better than the Tarmac, but not by much, but the Tarmac had a slightly better (taller) body geometry going on. So, it's gonna be a close one. Tarmac on sale for $3000. RS on sale for $3500


I had the same feeling when riding the Roubaix, and the R3 felt similar to the Tarmac. By "taller" geometry do you mean a longer top tube so you feel more stretched-out while riding? The RS can simulate a similar feel with a longer stem. Also, my RS came with the 3T Doric Team seat post that has zero setback. I have my saddle as far back on the rails as possible, but might change to a seat post with setback to get a bit more aggressive position. I have found the RS to be quite responsive and because of the tall headtube I find I can ride a lot longer in the drops when trying to get more aero or riding into a stiff headwind.


----------



## Tim Red Beard

I test rode the same bikes, it's strange cause they were excactly the same R3, RS...Tarmac Expert and Roubaix Expert.

Roubaix was sluggish, comfortable however I would rather have a bit harsher ride be snappy and faster then a sluggish ride.

Tarmac seemed much more harsh on the road, for some reason I felt the bumps more, every single little lump was there. Even with the Zertz in the seat post. I liked the handling of the Tarmac and the setup was nice. But I have low back issues and I was stretched out on this more then the Cervelo's.

R3 I agree was very squirrelly, I felt like it was just to sharp and harsh It did give back when I pushed it...However this bike I was stretched out too much for my liking, I rides fantastic but still not the most comfortable bike for me.

RS I rode it for awhile and because of the stem I was a bit more stretched out, however not as much as the R3 or the Specialized, was still kinda sold on the Tarmac until I rode the RS, it can take what you give it, and it will give it right back in speed and performance.

For me it was a toss up between the Tarmac and RS, the LBS ordered a different stem for me, it came in, we put it on each bike and I test road them again, the difference was amazing...While I wasn't as stretched out on the Tarmac as I was with the other stem the RS sits me up more then the Tarmac and the ride on the RS was simply amazing, I felt less of the road bumps with the RS and it just took all that I could give it. I'm 290lbs and I felt that the RS handled my body size better then the Tarmac. While the Tarmac is a great bike as well, I give the RS a 9.5 while the Tarmac gets a 9.0.

I went with the Cervelo for a couple reason's, it was a 2009 and it was a left over, I got it for $2500 instead of $3600, the Tarmac I could get the new 2010 for $2750 cause they didn't have any left overs of them, so they cut me a deal on both...I went with the Cervelo because of the ride and the deal in price. But it was close cause the Tarmac was the 2010 model. 

I do love my RS though and I've had many compliments on it since I got it, people have come up to me at rest stops during a race and asked about it, how much it was, how it rides, it's nice to have someone admire your baby.

I say see if your LBS has any left overs from 2009 and if not see if you can cut them down a couple hundred, MSRP is $3600, I'm willing to bet you can get it for $3200 or $3300. Try the haggle approach.


----------



## Tommy Walker

First I was going to joke, you come to a Cervelo thread and ask to compare a Specialized...ha ha.

I have an RS and like Tim Red Beard, am very very very happy with it. I don't know about the Tarmac, but the RS is everything they say it is. I was told by the salesperson that I would not feel anything after a long ride and I don't. I rode a back to back 80 mile ride in sweltering heat and had absolutely no pain. I mean none. 

The RS is such a great set-up; I would suggest a 2010 because of the Ultegra 6700; I understand it is very close to DA. I have the 6600 on my 2009 and love it. I was able to pick up some Ultegra 6600 wheels at a good price as well as Shimano RS 80's.

I've determined that all bikes are great, the trick is figuring out what you want. Don't let price get in the way; test ride and get what you want.


----------

